# My homage to Marcel!



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 12, 2015)

I hope you like this tired old ride!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 12, 2015)

Next up should be the Picasso.


----------



## OhioJones (Aug 13, 2015)

Remove a certain portion of one fork and you're all set for a Van Gogh.


----------



## Mybluevw (Aug 13, 2015)

Let me guess...the title of this piece is "Stool Sample (with fork)"


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 13, 2015)

Ah, great responses! Imagine how it must have been to see this when Duchamp made it in 1913! People did think he was far out.


----------



## Iverider (Aug 13, 2015)

Cool! 

I did a Picasso Tribute although I didn't have a leather saddle laying around.



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## Gasbag (Aug 13, 2015)

Excellent homages to the artists. Bicycles and art are a great combination, something that always captures my eye.

Perhaps some reader of this thread can help me learn about the painting in this video at 1:05 [video=youtube;cQBGK4lMYpk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQBGK4lMYpk[/video] I have tried many searches to learn who did this painting and the name of it. All I ever get is dead ends and the search words just send me to pron.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 19, 2015)

That is a sweet trophy!


----------

